# Smoked trout dip recipe?



## doughboyb (Aug 26, 2019)

Wondering if anyone would be willing to share a smoked trout dip recipe? I've got a ton of it in the freezer from a fishing trip to Lake Superior. I've grilled some, and it's great, just looking for a different way to use it up. Thanks.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm watching this!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a customer that comes into my shop for repairs on his vehicle about twice a year. He is a WWll marine vet. He would take a trip to Canada every year and fish for salmon.  He would smoke a ton of it and make dip with it. Always brought some to the shop for all my guys to share. I wish I knew the recipe. He would never come off of it. And he has not been able to make it for the last few years as he is getting up there in age now. I'm going to follow this because I would love to find something like what he made us. Although even if it's the exact recipe I'm not sure it would ever be the same. It's that whole nostalgia thing. Kind of like when you have a dish your grandma made and make it the same way she did....still not the same.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2019)

Usually done with Smoked Salmon, the recipes below would be great with Smoked Trout...JJ 

*Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp
1/2C Mayonnaise
1/4C Sour Cream
1Tbs Soy Sauce
1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other
1/4tsp Black Pepper
1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked
1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger
1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...
For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...
For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill
2T Chopped Capers
2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-fish-spread.172596/


----------



## doughboyb (Aug 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Usually done with Smoked Salmon, the recipes below would be great with Smoked Trout...JJ
> 
> *Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was looking for, I like the hot sauce addition. Thank you very much!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2019)

It's different because you are eating savory then you bite into the Ginger and get a sweet hit with a sharp finish. More of a Pinch than a burn. Look for Australian Candied Ginger. It has the best flavor, but even the jar from McCormick, which is Sharper, is better than nothing...JJ


----------

